# Auf der Suche nach einer BC-Gilde



## Mofeist (19. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend liebe Buffed Gemeinde 

Wie im Threadtitel erwähnt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer BC-Gilde , also eine die auch noch aktiv unterwegs ist, gerne auch erst im Anfangsteil sprich t4 content.

Wichtig ist mir das die Member nur BC-Rüssi / Sockel / Verzauberungen benutzen und vor allem auch das die Leute nicht von 85ern vorequippt werden (sprich durch den T4-5-6 content bereits gezogen wurden)

Wenn mir da wär eine empfehlen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar 


Mfg Mofeist


----------



## Bezzlebub (19. Juli 2012)

hmm ich glaube das Project von Smasher und Kerrag raided derzeit den BC content musst mal schauen auf blackrock  gilden name manaflask


----------



## Mofeist (20. Juli 2012)

danke dir für die Antwort, sieht sehr nach dem aus wonach ich gesucht habe


----------



## Derulu (20. Juli 2012)

Falsches Unterforum, ist es leider trotzdem - deshalb verschoben


----------

